# Australian PR visa (subclass 309/100)



## Rensha (Jan 16, 2016)

Hi guys,

I am new to this forum. I saw so many queries about Australian PR visa(subclass 309/100). Thought of sharing my experience as a visa applicant with you guys.
I was also an applicant for PR visa till 16th Jan 2016. By god's grace I got my visa in 7months 10 days.

My husband is an Australian citizen and we got married in February 2015 and it was an arranged marriage. We submitted our application through vfs chennai office on 5th June 2015. Please find the below documents which we submitted along with the application.

From my side:
47SP
Form 80
Cover letter
Birth certificate
Passport size photos 5 nos
Copy of all pages of passport 
Marriage certificate
Police clearance certificate
Latest bank statements 
Communication documents like Facebook, gtalk, skype,whatapp
Engagement and Marriage photos , honeymoon photos
Wedding invitation 
Education and work documents including last three months salary slips
No objection mails from my parents and in laws
Bank statement 
Medical certificate 

From my husband:

Form 40 SP
Form 888
Cover letter
Passport size photos 4 nos.
Copy of all pages of passport
Birth certificate
Communication documents like whatsapp,gtalk,Skype,mobile sms, call history
Latest Bank statement 
Employment details
No objection letter from house owner 
Utility bills
Tax details
Salary slips
Invitation letter

All copies notary attested.

At the time of lodging my application itself, I submitted my e-medical details and police clearance certificate.
After submitting PR application, on 10th June I got a mail from New Delhi office saying that they got the application from vfs for visa processing. Meanwhile my husband sumbitted visit visa application (subclass 600) in Australia.


----------



## Rensha (Jan 16, 2016)

*Australian PR Visa (subclass 309/100) continuation 2*

Hi guys, 
This is the continuation of my post on yesterday (20th Jan 2016). Before lodging my application , my husband submitted my visitor visa (subclass 600) in Australia on 31st March 2015 and the visa got granted on 15th June 2015 for 6 month duration. And I travelled to Australia on 7 th July 2015 and came back on 6th Jan 2016. 

Like some of you , I was also worried about my PR visa as there was not sign of case officer after 6 month of lodging application. So I send a mail to New Delhi office on 13th Jan 2016 enquiring about case officer and visa processing time .I know it is bit early to send a mail like that . 

On the same day I got a auto respond from the mail ids stating that within 72 hours I will get a respond for my enquiries. But instead of a mail , my husband got a call on Saturday , 16th Jan 2016 from our case officer. She asked about his willingness in sponsoring me and about my travel plans like how soon I can travel to Australia. About visa granting, she said that she will send a mail within 1 week time. But in 10 min after the call , I got a mail from my case officer with my visa grant details. Thanks to God .

Hope this post will help those who are worried about there PR visa. Wishes and prayers for you guys.

Visa : PR (subclass 309/100)
Date of lodging through vfs : 5th June 2015
First response from Delhi office : 10th June 2015
Date of PR visa grant : 16th Jan 2016
Overall processing time : 7 months and 11 days. 
No case officer allocated till my visa grant date


----------

